
Show HN: Gambe.ro, the Italian Hacker News - chobeat
https://gambe.ro/
======
bhaak
Shouldn't this rather be called the "Italian Lobsters"? :-)

~~~
quickthrower2
Prawn (gambero) is close enough.

------
paglia_s
Request an invite. Would it be possible to get a non-white background? it
doesn't have to be dark but something HN-style would really help my eyes

~~~
chobeat
we are working on a toggable dark mode. Everybody is asking for it and we hope
to deliver it soon.

------
MzxgckZtNqX5i
How can I request an invite if I don't want to publicly expose my email
address on a website?

------
oeuviz
In this very moment only three submissions on the frontpage are actually
Italian.

~~~
Ideabile
To be fair, even if Italian is my main language I still have issues using
while talking about software. So my natural language for that is just English.

I think would help everybody keeping like that. But that rise a question, why
do we need an Italian HN? (this is not scepticism but just natural question)
Which target is that platform aming to, different than HN already does?

Great initiative anyway!

~~~
chobeat
You can read our motivation here:
[https://gambe.ro/about](https://gambe.ro/about)

I would say there's a huge target demographic that HN will never cover. HN is
addressing a very narrow target. A very vocal and over-represented one, but
very small in terms of absolute numbers. The IT sector is big and diverse and
a single platform will never cover it.

If we think about the Italian case, this is doubly true because the whole
sector in our country has a very different structure: the material conditions,
the working culture, the power relationships between the programmers, the job
market and the employers are completely different than in Germany or
California and what is being discussed here, rarely apply to Italy. This
clearly reflects also on the technical side: in a body-rental based IT sector
like the one in Italy, good practices, innovation and the choice of
tecnologies need to answer needs that are very different in a sector where you
have mostly flexible startups or titanic companies with endless resources.
That's why there's value in a dedicated community, because we can avoid the
erasure of these economical, cultural and technical differences.

------
ReDeiPirati
Finally!! So happy to see the italian transposition of HN/lobste.rs to my
language. So happy :)

Thanks a lot, chobeat!

------
Tinfoilhat666
How will the EU article 11 and 13 link tax affect European news aggregators
like this? Very brave to launch something like this at this moment.

~~~
chobeat
we have no profit and we can demostrate it, so it shouldn't affect us. Also,
since we don't have to pay taxes, it's not clear under which jurisdiction we
are. The host is in Italy, the domain is from Romenia, the guy paying the
domain is in Germany (me) and the guy handling the host is again in Italy.
These articles will be received by different coutnries in different ways and
until then, one cannot really know what's going to happen. Most likely
nothing, they are a very poor piece of legislation even for the despicable
goals they had.

